# No power to windows/radio. Get clicking Sound from ignition



## DUffManMike (Oct 12, 2005)

hey everybody. i would truley appreciate any help with my problem. I got a 02 2.5 SL and have finally got around to making some mods to it. I got some M3 style LED mirrors i wanted to put on it but I really am not as familiar with the electrical wiring and grounding/fuses. But my friend is really good with that type of stuff so he was going to help me with the installation. i wanted to get a head start on the project by just mounting the mirrors and letting my friend help me with the wiring. I started by taking off the passenger mirror, everything was functioning properly. then i took off the drivers side mirror,(mind you i'm listening to the stero system while this all took place), I went inside the house to dump, and when i came back out, the Radio was shut off. I tried to turn it back on but got nothing. The mirrors go down but not UP, I hear a clicking sound when i try start the car ( car does not start), the power seats are functioning extremely slow, Headlights don't work, back passengers side window does work though. Interior lights are very dim and i don't know what else to do to correct the problem. Any suggestions??


----------

